# Inducing a Period?



## BL21

I was wondering if anyone knew a natural way to induce a period after pregnancy. In the past I've had to have meds to make me start my cycle. I had a miscarriage resulting in a D and C on Sept 8th. I have yet to start and they are going to give me till December to start. I want to start TTC again so I really want to start before then. I've had some cramping like I had while pregnant and a few symptoms of starting for the last 2 weeks but nothing has happened.


----------



## glowbabe

I'm sorry for your loss. I don't think there's anything you can do to induce a period - its just one of those mother nature things. Hope you get yours soon though. All the best.


----------



## sophster

Hi

even if you induce a bleed somehow, it doesn't necessarily mean it will bring on ovulation. Have you ever tried agnus castus/vitex/chasteberry (all same thing different names in different countries)? It can generally help to regulate your cycles and also in many cases kick-start more regular ovulation as well. You need to take about 1600mg a day though; not the low dose versions that are designed for relief of PMS symptoms only.

Soph x


----------



## BL21

Thanks, thats mainly what I want to do (get regular). They are putting me straight back on clomid for the ovulation once I start. I just want to start and get that over with. I feel like I'm still in the miscarriage process and once I start I will be able to move on somewhat. I will def. try that thank you!


----------



## sophster

Hi

No problem, just one thing if you're going onto clomid; please make sure you stop taking the agnus castus a few weeks beforehand as the two can interact dangerously together; leading to a higher risk of OHSS (agnus castus is basically natures clomid).

Regards

Soph x


----------



## BL21

Oh thanks...good information to have.


----------



## 2016

I heard parsley, dried or fresh can help hurry things along...drank some last cycle when I was waiting for my first period after BCP, not realising I was pregnant! Doh! Fortunately it is not strong enough to harm a foetus....unfortunately it turned out to be ectopic anyway :cry:


----------



## trying4#1

when my af was delayed, black, strong coffee with a lie down used to help. i think it was the coffee that helped.


----------



## sophster

Yes caffeine is supposed to be good; also evening primrose oil or any other oil which is a good source of Gamma Linoleic Acid (borage and hemp oils are both meant to be considerably more potent sources of GLA than EPO), if taken in relatively large doses; can help, it helped for me to get the bleeding going after I found I had had a MMC.


----------



## BL21

I tried to drink the parsley water and couldn't even bare it on my tongue. No AF yet though. I was wondering if there was anything you can put in it to make it taste somewhat drinkable?


----------



## 2016

BL21 said:


> I tried to drink the parsley water and couldn't even bare it on my tongue. No AF yet though. I was wondering if there was anything you can put in it to make it taste somewhat drinkable?

Thanks for humoring me and trying it! I gagged my way through several cups! I think it helped me...maybe something else will bring you luck.


----------



## PinkPanterita

Just a thought. You can use just the leaves of parsley and chop them up finely and spread it over cooked pasta; parsley does not need to be cooked just washed (but first some butter, salt and pepper), then add the parsley and it would be much easier ingesting parsley this way. Also you can chop it finely (just its leaves) and sprinkle them raw over grilled chicken or meat.


----------

